# The Bloodshed Brothers



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

In case anyone is wondering why the Bloodshed Brothers completely scrubbed all their social media stuff...










Southwest RivCo Man Accused Of Raping Teen Girls


An anonymous tip led to the arrest of Morgan Fowler, 29, Riverside County Sheriff's deputies said.




patch.com













'Sex-Ring' Investigation Reveals 'Field Of Screams' Haunted House Ties


Behind the scenes of the annual Lake Elsinore haunts, crimes against children took place, according to Riverside County court filings.




patch.com













Lake Elsinore Man Sexually Assaulted 18 Girls, Life In Prison Awaits


Morgan Delos Fowler, 32, of Lake Elsinore pleaded guilty last month to 18 felony counts.




patch.com













Victims Speak Out On 'Sex Cult Leader' From Lake Elsinore


Purported sex cult leader Morgan Delos Fowler sat shackled in court while his victims unveiled details of his house of horrors.




patch.com


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Jeez, that's horrible.


----------



## Almondtroy (5 mo ago)

WTH???!!!!😶😶😶


----------

